# Tirare il culo



## easye4669

Hey, I'm pretty sure I heard this phrase the other day.  They were interviewing someone after a race and he said "evidentemente gli tira il culo arrivare dietro tutte le domeniche."  I'm not sure what "tira il culo" means, and I'm also unsure why gli is used.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## cscarfo

easye4669 said:


> Hey, I'm pretty sure I heard this phrasethe other day. They were interviewing someone after a race and he said"evidentemente gli tira il culo arrivare dietro tutte le domeniche."I'm not sure what "tira il culo" means, and I'm also unsure why gli isused. Thanks for the help!



I guess it was Valentino Rossi, talking about Max Biaggi.
I think a polite translation is "gets annoyed" or "can't stand".
Equivalent forms are "gira il culo" or "girano i coglioni".

Ciao


----------



## fox71

I never heard about "girare/tirare il  culo!
Instead "girare i coglioni" is far more common! Especially here in Tuscany!


----------



## venice

fox71 said:


> I never heard about "girare/tirare il  culo!
> Instead "girare i coglioni" is far more common! Especially here in Tuscany!


Qui a Venezia si usa molto, specialmente quando si parla in dialetto e significa 'aver voglia di' per es: 'cossa te tira el culo de andar a Pisa?'= 'Cos'è che ti fa aver voglia di andare a PIsa".


----------



## fox71

No, non l'ho mai sentito! Ma allora il significato del tuo esempio è molto diverso da quello dell'esempio di easye! In quest'ultimo infatti sembra che significhi "essere invidiosi" o qualcosa del genere!
Io conosco solo il "mi gira oglioni!" per dire che "mi scoccia/secca"


----------



## venice

fox71 said:


> No, non l'ho mai sentito! Ma allora il significato del tuo esempio è molto diverso da quello dell'esempio di easye! In quest'ultimo infatti sembra che significhi "essere invidiosi" o qualcosa del genere!
> Io conosco solo il "mi gira oglioni!" per dire che "mi scoccia/secca"


Si, evidentemente era detto in tono ironico: " evidentemente gli va bene/ ha voglia di arrivare......". Sono sicurissimo del significato qui in Veneto, perchè sometimes la uso anch'io.


----------



## easye4669

Yes, cscarfo, it was Vale!  Thanks for the explanations.  Could anyone tell me why "gli" is used in the sentence and what it is referring to?


----------



## esa

Hi easye!
Gli could be referred to him=a lui. If Valentino is talking about Max Biaggi, here him is Max Biaggi. 
CIAO


----------



## GavinW

esa said:


> Hi easye!
> Gli could be referred to him=a lui. If Valentino is talking about Max Biaggi, here him is Max Biaggi.
> CIAO


 
Exactly. Additional explanation: tirare is an impersonal verb here, taking an indirect object ("a Max B/a lui"). Thus: "It is a pain _to him_ in the  ass [to always come last]" or some such expression.  
;-)


----------



## Carlaccio

E' un'espressione gergale, il cui significato cambia radicalmente da regione a regione.

Ad esempio qui a Genova "tirare il culo" = "tirare il pacco", ossia disattendere all'ultimo un impegno assunto (non vorrei sbagliare, ma in Inglese potrebbe tradursi con "to duck out").


----------



## controlq

Io abito circa nella zona di Valentino Rossi e qui "tirare il culo" = "gli scoccia terribilmente" o "gli da fastidio".

Quindi la frase puo' essere interpretata come "a Biaggi gli scoccia tutte le domeniche dovere arrivare sempre dietro (magari allo stesso Rossi)"


----------



## giginho

Bongiorno a Tutti!

Resuscito questo vecchio thread per fare questa domanda (e perchè non si è mai avuto risposta)

Io, tifoso juventino, devo prendere in giro (per forza, non posso farne a meno!) un amico straniero (svedese) che si dichiara tifoso del Milan. Il tono della mail è assolutamente colloquiale e anche molto poco raffinato.

Vorrei dire:* ti tira il culo che abbiamo vinto lo scudetto eh*?!?
Potrei dire: you cannot stand that we won the championship!!!

ma mi sembra un po' macchinoso (non so nemmeno se corretto) e assai poco espressivo.

Vi chiedo: esiste un'espressione inglese equivalente al nostro "*ti tira il culo*?"


----------



## You little ripper!

_It p!$$e$ you off that we ......
It sh!t$ you that we ......._


----------



## giginho

Thanks YLR! great suggestions!


----------



## AshleySarah

Allora ragazzi, se voglio dire "it pisses me off" sarebbe "mi tira il culo?  È corretto?


----------



## giginho

Ciao Ashley!

Ci stavo pensando.....a me sembra che it pissed me off is more like: mi fa incazzare.

Mi tira il culo, vuol dire, mi da fastidio nel senso di sono invidioso, ovvero: io ho vinto lo scudetto e tu no...tu sei invidiosa che io l'ho vinto e ti da fastidio che io faccio il figo per averlo vinto...nell'insieme ti tira il culo che io ho vinto!


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> Mi tira il culo, vuol dire, mi da fastidio nel senso di sono invidioso, ovvero: io ho vinto lo scudetto e tu no...tu sei invidiosa che io l'ho vinto e ti da fastidio che io faccio il figo per averlo vinto...nell'insieme ti tira il culo che io ho vinto!



Da queste parti direbbero "ti brucia (il culo)."

_You're just fucking/bloody jealous because we won and you didn't_. is an option.


----------



## giginho

LC, grazie per l'imbeccata........mi dai il tuo parere su questo per piacere?

E' vero che *it pissed you off* implica un'incazzatura più potente rispetto al tuo *you're just fucking jelalous*


----------



## AshleySarah

Ciao Gigi.  Grazie per l'aiuto.

LC or YLR, If I want to say that I'm annoyed about something, but I only want to swear in a MILD way (like "it pissed me off", but not using the F word), what would I say?


----------



## giginho

AshleySarah said:


> Ciao Gigi.  Grazie per l'aiuto.
> 
> LC or YLR, If I want to say that I'm annoyed about something, but I only want to swear in a MILD way (like "it pissed me off", but not using the F word), what would I say?



Questa cosa mi fa girare le palle, (può essere un'espressione mediamente volgare).
Questa cosa mi sta sulle palle (è una variante).
Questa cosa mi rompe le palle (come sopra).
Questa cosa mi sta sul culo (leggermente più vogare).
Questa cosa mi sta sul cazzo (volgare)
Mi cago il cazzo a fare questa cosa (molto volgare)

Palle, cazzo, culo, cago all awarded with warning sign!


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> LC, grazie per l'imbeccata........mi dai il tuo parere su questo per piacere?
> 
> E' vero che *it pissed you off* implica un'incazzatura più potente rispetto al tuo *you're just fucking jelalous*


_It pissed me off_ mette l'accento più sull' 'incazzatura, secondo me (anche se è chiaro che probabilmente l'incazzatura è provocata dall'invidia), mentre quello che ho suggerito mette molto più enfasi sull'invidia.

Ash? YRL?


----------



## AshleySarah

Hi LC.  A common Aussie expression is "to crack the shits".  I wonder if "si prenda l'incazzatura" is similar in meaning?  
Thanks for your help.


----------



## giginho

Ashley, prendere l'incazzatura........mumble....I'm not used to this expression except in this case:

Quando fai così, mi prende un'incazzatura pazzesca but is not so common in Italian, I'm sorry. You can say: mi fa incazzare as in: quando fai così mi fai incazzare (You pissed me off acting like this)

How can you translate to crack the shits?


----------



## AshleySarah

Gigi, thanks for your help.

Here's an example of "cracking the shits".

Worker A asks the boss if he can leave work early on Friday.  The boss says no.  Then Worker B asks the boss the same question and he says yes. Worker A
"cracks the shits"/ "gets pissed off"/"gets shit off"/"gets shitty"/"gets in a shitty mood".


----------



## giginho

AshleySarah said:


> Gigi, thanks for your help.
> 
> Here's an example of "cracking the shits".
> 
> Worker A asks the boss if he can leave work early on Friday.  The boss says no.  Then Worker B asks the boss the same question and he says yes. Worker A
> "cracks the shits"/ "gets pissed off"/"gets shit off"/"gets shitty"/"gets in a shitty mood".



Got it!

You can translate it as: "l'impiegato A mi ha proprio rotto i coglioni/scassato il cazzo/cagato il cazzo!!".


----------



## AshleySarah

Ho capito.  Grazie.


----------



## giginho

Grazie a Te!


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> Got it!
> 
> You can translate it as: "l'impiegato A mi ha proprio rotto i coglioni/scassato il cazzo/cagato il cazzo!!".


But it still has nothing to do with being effing jealous....


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> But it still has nothing to do with being effing jealous....



I suppose it doesn't, does it?


----------



## AshleySarah

london calling said:


> But it still has nothing to do with being effing jealous....



I've no idea how to say that in Italian I'm afraid.


----------



## london calling

AshleySarah said:


> I've no idea how to say that in Italian I'm afraid.


That's what the whole thread's about, Ash!

_Ti tira/brucia il culo_!


----------



## AshleySarah

I do understand the meaning LC, but I was trying to clarify how I should say it in Italian without being too vulgar and saying the equivalent of "effing jealous".  Thanks for your help.


----------



## You little ripper!

If the Italian expression emphasises the jealousy, maybe, _You're just f%ck!ng green that we won the championship!_ might also work. 'Green' is a slangy expression meaning _to be envious/jealous, _and tends to be more common among young people.


----------



## london calling

You little ripper! said:


> If the Italian expression emphasises the jealousy, maybe, _You're just f%ck!ng green that we won the championship!_ might also work. 'Green' is a slangy expression meaning _to be envious/jealous, _and tends to be more common among young people.


Right.


----------



## giginho

AshleySarah said:


> I do understand the meaning LC, but I was trying to clarify how I should say it in Italian without being too vulgar and saying the equivalent of "effing jealous".  Thanks for your help.



If you don't wanna be so rude you can say: "Sei marcio di gelosia per il fatto che io ho vinto lo scudetto e tu no, vero??". In a more colloquial way (not rude) you can say: "Ti brucia che io ho vinto lo scudetto!!!"


----------



## AshleySarah

Gigi, sei molto gentile.  Grazie.  I was afraid of saying something really vulgar.


----------



## giginho

Ashley, è un piacere poterlo essere!!! Buona giornata


----------



## ¡Ari!

Probabilmente il significato di "tirare il culo" cambia da posto a posto, ma qui a Bologna si dice per dire che si ha voglia di fare qualcosa_. _Quindi per esempio: _-Perché lo vuoi fare? 
                                                    -Perché mi tira il culo._


----------



## prowlerxpla

Well, thanks to the Venetians that teached me the "tirare il culo" typical acception like in #38"che si ha voglia di fare qualcosa" and other before, my mother and most of my relatives come from veneto and I learned it here.
Here in the roman empire we say "rodere il culo", like in the example of 
http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=143548*


			
				AshleySarah[/B said:
			
		


			]

Here's an example of "cracking the shits".Worker A asks the boss if he can leave work early on Friday.  The boss  says no.  Then Worker B asks the boss the same question and he says yes.  Worker A"cracks the shits"/ "gets pissed off"/"gets shit off"/"gets shitty"/"gets in a shitty mood".
		
Click to expand...

We would say: "all'impiegato A gli rode (molto/parecchio/terribilmente/un sacco/un fottio/proprio) il culo".
Ciao Pier*


----------

